# Screaming Eagles to Get Airburst Gun



## Dame (Oct 17, 2010)

> Army officials approved Friday the fielding of about 40 of the Star Ship Troopers-esque XM-25 Counter Defilade Target Engagement Weapon System for a line infantry battalion in the 101st Airborne division serving in Afghanistan.
> 
> According to PEO Soldier Brig. Gen. Pete Fuller, the 101st (he wouldn’t say specifically which battalion) issued an Urgent Needs Statement asking for the airburst weapon to smoke out Talibs in their canals, bunkers and qalats. The Army approved the UNS Oct. 8 and earmarked $10 million to build 36 brand new weapons. The Army has five on hand and will ship them to the 101st battalion Nov. 1.
> 
> You may remember PEO had originally tabbed a Special Forces unit for the fearsome weapon’s first deployment this past summer. But scheduling problems precluded that test. Officials say they’re still psyched to have general purpose forces giving the XM-25 its first go since that’ll help them better refine the weapon and how it will be used in infantry squads.



http://kitup.military.com/2010/10/breaking-news-screaming-eagles-to-get-airburst-gun.html?wh=wh_lead


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 18, 2010)

> You may remember PEO had originally tabbed a Special Forces unit for the fearsome weapon’s first deployment this past summer. But scheduling problems precluded that test. Officials say they’re still psyched to have general purpose forces giving the XM-25 its first go since that’ll *help them better refine the weapon *and how it will be used in infantry squads.



Gotta love when they say " help them better refine the weapon" while it's going to be used on the battlefield. :uhh:


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, that really does look like something out of Starship Troopers







I don't know anything about this weapon other than what I read on link Lantram posted, I'm pretty curious why this is an improvement over the M4/M203 combo, especially when the M4 delivers precision direct fire and the 203 seemed to be pretty effective against defilade targets.


----------



## pardus (Oct 18, 2010)

Cool, hope it proves to be a valuable weapon.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 18, 2010)

I can see some good potential for that device in less-than-lethal situations, some sticky stuff or tear gas airburst above a crowd or over a barrier.  Wonder what kind of rounds they have for that thing.


----------



## pardus (Oct 18, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> Wonder what kind of rounds they have for that thing.


 
With the many rounds available for the 203 this _should_ have some nice options.


----------



## Dame (Oct 18, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> Wow, that really does look like something out of Starship Troopers
> I don't know anything about this weapon other than what I read on link Lantram posted, I'm pretty curious why this is an improvement over the M4/M203 combo, especially when the M4 delivers precision direct fire and the 203 seemed to be pretty effective against defilade targets.







http://www.military.com/news/article/army-sending-new-airburst-gun-to-101st.html


> The XM-25 Counter Defilade Target Engagement System is a new shoulder-fired gun that shoots a fist-sized round packed with an explosive warhead that detonates over the heads of enemy forces at pre-determined ranges. Call it a cross between an M203 grenade launcher and a 60mm mortar...
> 
> It uses an L3 Communications-made laser targeting optic to determine a target's range and compensate for altitude and other environmental conditions to dial in precisely where the round is going to impact or explode.
> 
> ...



But it does weigh like 12 lbs. More info here too: http://www.military.com/news/article/army-to-test-game-changing-gun-in-combat.html


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 18, 2010)

The 25mm off a Bradley was pretty badass in the city, I would have never thought they would have put 25mm in a shoulder fired weapon though. Hope it works well and proves to be worth it's retarded high costs.... I think it's funny the 101st put int a UNS for it.


----------



## pardus (Oct 18, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> I'm pretty curious why this is an improvement over the M4/M203 combo, especially when the M4 delivers precision direct fire and the 203 seemed to be pretty effective against defilade targets.


 
It's range is about 700m so that would be the big advantage I'd guess.

14lbs loaded, not bad for what it does.


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 18, 2010)

I like it's airburst capability.  Someone is going have to carry this and his/her primary weapon.  Let's hope it's not the 203 gunners.


----------



## pardus (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm trying to understand the microchip in the round... It's purpose is?


----------



## Dame (Oct 18, 2010)

pardus said:


> I'm trying to understand the microchip in the round... It's purpose is?


 
Unless I'm missing something (quite likely) you get to tell the round where to explode.  Measure to obstacle and set detonation for +1 meter.  It explodes in mid air, above the hill or inside the window, without having to hit anything.  "Precision Airburst"



> "The distance to the target is displayed on an optical lens with cross hairs that automatically account for air pressure, temperature and the ballistics of the 25mm round.
> 
> *When the Soldier pulls the trigger, that data is fed into the warhead that then detonates either above or behind the enemy.*"


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 18, 2010)

I hope my old boys in 2/327 get this baby...

NOW we need to wait for the civilian version.... for deer hunting... WooHoo!!!


----------



## pardus (Oct 18, 2010)

lantram said:


> Unless I'm missing something (quite likely) you get to tell the round where to explode.  Measure to obstacle and set detonation for +1 meter.  It explodes in mid air, above the hill or inside the window, without having to hit anything.  "Precision Airburst"


 
We've had that technology for about 100 yrs...

Maybe it's a newer way to do it, fucked if I know.


----------



## Dame (Oct 18, 2010)

pardus said:


> We've had that technology for about 100 yrs...
> 
> Maybe it's a newer way to do it, *fucked if I know*.


 
Me too.  Smaller package?  One man operation?  Not the 307 2-man team setup?


----------



## pardus (Oct 19, 2010)

lantram said:


> Not the 307 2-man team setup?


 
WTF is a 307?


----------



## Dame (Oct 19, 2010)

pardus said:


> WTF is a 307?


 
http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/future-weapons-xm307.html


----------

